
Facebook Shouldn’t Fact-Check - tucif
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/29/opinion/facebook-shouldnt-fact-check.html
======
jmcdiesel
Not in today's entitled world. People don't have the time to fact-check for
themselves... we need to make sure that everyone can just consume whatever
information with no effort on their own part to think about or verify said
information. We're entitled to that, right? From a private company? Right?

